# Need help identifying few items.



## seafrog (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi All
I came across this site through google search. I bought these items at an estate sale and need help identifying them.

1. Canon A35F - I got some info about this and this one works.
2. Canon Speedlite 244T Flash. This came with the camera but looks like  I the A35F camera does not take an external flash
3. Tosner Lens
100597 - toshiba photo prod co - made in japan
1:3:5 f = 200mm
Tosner MC
I am unable to find info on the Tosner lens.

Questions
1. Can someone suggest any camera that will take the Tosner Lens + Canon Speedlite. Will the Tosner lens work with any SLR camera or only a particular model.
2. Approximate value of these items.  
3. Any other info you can provide on these items.

As you can see, I am a novice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello seafrog. Don't forget to introduce yourself in the proper thread. 

The Tosner lenses, to the best of my recollection, have interchangeable mounts, pretty much like the Tamron lenses. If that's the case then, you could look for a mount of your choice (E-bay comes to mind).

The Canon A35F is one of the most underrated RF cameras and is a good performer. As for selling value, it's not worth that much. A recent E-bay transaction went for a silly amount of $5.00:

Ebay_Sale

As for the flash, I don't think it'll bring any more than $10.00 to you. Another recent Ebay sale did not complete and it was listed at $19.95:

Ebay_Sale

Of course, we can't always judge value by consulting the Ebay site but let the truth be told, there's not much need for these cameras/flashes nowadays. You'll be lucky if you get $20.00 for the camera and the flash.

If you think about using the flash on a camera I would suggest a Canon T50. They're cheap and perform just ok. Maybe you can find a Canon lens mount adapter for the Tosner. Then again, you might be better off just getting a new(used) set of camera/lens/flash.  Just a thought...


----------



## seafrog (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Mitica100
Thanks a lot for the reply.

Quick Intro
Newbie to photography. I am planning on taking beginner class at a local community college.  Computer geek  from folsom, CA. 

I bought these items from an estate sale and it looks like the previous owner had bought the flash and lens as an add-on to the A35F. This is surprising as the A35F does not take an external flash and lens.

I took the camera to a store and replaced batteries and took some pictures of my Yamaha Vmax motorcycle. Let us see how to pictures develop.

Thanks again for the reply. I really appreciate it.


----------

